# How many miles per gallon do you get?



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Native SUV 17
25 Yamaha FS
10 MPG @ WOT


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Gheenoe LT25
25 HP 2 Stroke Yamaha, 4 blade prop, Hydraulic Jack Plate, Electric Tabs
10 MPG @ WOT 5800 RPMs


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

16' ultra-light tunnel skiff, Merc-Hat-San 9.9/4 stroke, cupped 3 blade 9x10 aluminum
with 2 people and gear, top speed 19 mph, 23 mpg
but a true rating shouldn't be in miles per gallon.
Last filled up the 3 gallon tank in May, still has about a gallon and a half left.
That works out to about 2-1/2 months per gallon.

That's what happens when the fishing spot is just on the other side of the ICW...


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

1648 jon 10 light 8.5 loaded 30gal bait well 12 gal of gas and gear. 30hp 4 stroke 30mph light 26-28 loaded. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was getting anywhere between 13 to 15 mpg on my Copperhead with the 30 nissan.
Depending load, and conditions. I would try to force $10 into my tank before every trip. and my trips were always between 40 to 60 miles


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Fl knows what a little Yamaha git ... Some Insane number ... 

hopefully he will chime in ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I get a whole day fishing with my Gheenoe Classic and a Tohatsu 25 2stroke on about 1 to 2 gallons depending on how much I use the engine. I use the trolling motor ALOT. IMO I dont care much how many miles per gallon since I get more than enough enjoyment out of that much gas. 
I Love my Micro  
Did I mention I Love my Gheenoe  [smiley=jackson.gif]
So much fun for so little money  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gheenoe classic  9.8 'Hatsu 4 stroke .7 GPH

Gheenoe classic 9.9 'Hatsu 2 stroke 2 GPH + 4 Oz PH Xd-50


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Gheenoe Classic
30hp Tohatsu 2 Stroke
Mileage?

I don't care. Fill it up, run it hard...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Gheenoe classic  9.8 'Hatsu 4 stroke .7 GPH
> 
> *Gheenoe classic 9.9 'Hatsu 2 stroke 2 GPH + 4 Oz PH Xd-50*



Translation please.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Les, my Noetaneese is a little rusty so bear with me.

"The warp drive is now running on all cylinders and I move through time independent of space." or

"The Turbo Encabulator is working, The Turbo Encabulator is working, The Turbo Encabulator is working, The Turbo Encabulator is working" or

" I have discovered and perfected the collection of negative energy and the wormhole is stable, warp drive sucks."


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gheenoe classic 9.8 'Hatsu 4 stroke .7 GPH

New Tohatsu 4 strokes burn about 0.45 lbs of fuel per horsepower-hour.
9.8 x 0.45 = 4.41 lbs of gas
Gas is about 6.2 lbs per gallon so 4.41/6.2= .711 gallons per hour at full throttle.

Gheenoe classic 9.9 'Hatsu 2 stroke 2 GPH + 4 Oz PH Xd-50

Older Tohatsu 2 smokes burn about 0.8 lbs of fuel per horsepower-hour.
So...0.8x9.9 =7.92/6.2 = 1.3 gallons per hour

http://www.boatingmag.com/skills/calculating-fuel-consumption

plus in Dave's engine the synthetic oil mixed is PH xd-50


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

15' Kingfisher with 18hp Nissan=16 mpg


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 Different 16' custom flats skiffs (TGIF and Plytanic)
Yamaha 20hp 4-stroke
Solas 4 blade 9.25"x11 pitch, and stock 3 blade 9.25"x10 pitch
Running solo with a full livewell

Approx. 16-20MPG depending on conditions, which boat, and prop.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i was in the keys a few weeks ago. i averaged 4.55 mpg for the week. my best cruise is 4.25-5 mpg depending on the load. anything faster than that is pointless unless im at wot.


----------

